# Magg's 1000 posts!!!



## Whodunit

*Hola Magg,​*
*I wish you all the best for the next 1000 posts!!!*​


----------



## Jana337

Einen herzlichen Glückwunsch, Magg.

Jana


----------



## alc112

Felicitaciones Magg!!!!


----------



## Artrella

*Gracias Magg por tu buena onda de siempre!!    *

*Un regalito * *para vos*...


----------



## cuchuflete

¡ Felicidades Magg !

 Es un gran placer compartir estos foros contigo,
Qxu
​


----------



## garryknight

*Congratulations, Magg!* ​


----------



## elroy

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!

CONGRATULATIONS!​*
 Ich wünsche dir noch alles Gute und viel Erfolg beim Deutsch Lernen!  ​

  Wenn du noch 1000 Fragen über das Deutsche stellst, beherrscht du es bestimmt! ​


----------



## Magg

I´m happyly surprised. 
I hadn´t realized I was getting closer to 1000 posts, and here I am.

And what pleases me best is to see the handful of excellent forum mates that willingly and patiently help whenever I need.
To all of you thank you so much for being so nice.   

Cheers,

Magg


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Magg! and we are looking forward for your next 1000 posts...


----------



## vachecow

Magg said:
			
		

> I´m happyly surprised.
> I hadn´t realized I was getting closer to 1000 posts, and here I am.


Thats the best way, isnt it?  Congrats!


----------



## Philippa

* VERY MANY CONGRATULATIONS MAGG!!! ​ * 

Abrazos
Philippa


----------



## funnydeal

¡¡¡ Felicidades Magg !!!​


----------



## Ralf

Hallo Magg,

"1000 posts" sind mindestens 1000 gute Gedanken - dazu auch von mir alles Gute.

Ralf


----------



## ILT

Congratulations Magg!  1000 posts already ... and good posts, CONGRATULATIONS!

ILT


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Muchísimas felicidades Magg! Aunque, en justicia, debería felicitar a todos los miembros (yo incluída) por tener la suerte de que estés por aquí.


----------



## te gato

Congratulations  MAGG  on 1000 posts!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Happy Thousand, Magg! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Like an Angel

*Felishitashionesh Magg!!!  *


----------

